# Chevy Cruze Turbo Diesel Revealed



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 26, 2010)

> Hoping to cash in on growing diesel demand in the U.S. market, Chevrolet debuted the Cruze Clean Turbo Diesel today in Chicago.
> 
> Aimed squarely at the Volkswagen Jetta TDI, Chevrolet will offer the car in its higher end 2LT trim for $25,695 including delivery. That’s $1,845 more than the starting price for a Volkswagen, but Chevrolet says the more premium 2LT trim will still represent a compelling value to customers.
> 
> ...


Read the full story on the Chevy Cruze Diesel at AutoGuide.com


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Wow, there goes any desire i had to look at a diesel. 

Starting at 25,700 and the same MPG? Do not want.


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

They are outta their minds with it priced like that. Had they come in 1500 less than the vw I think they woulda had a winner. Not now. No thank you


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Hoon said:


> Wow, there goes any desire i had to look at a diesel.
> 
> Starting at 25,700 and the same MPG? Do not want.


What happened to it coming in an eco model? I would not want to have to buy a 2LT and then add the price premium of the diesel engine too. Seems like they are setting this up for poor sales. 

I guess I was expecting a $23,000 window sticker price on the diesel. The engine should be optional on all 1LT-LTZ cars, I don't want to have to buy leather & other options just to get the engine I want.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It was a similar price that drove me away from the Golf TDI. It was around $26,000 for a diesel and cloth seats. At least that little torque monster could be had with a manual transmission. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

I paid 26950 for my 2LT, but I also got EVERY available option, back up sensors to heated leather seats.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow. I was interested until I saw the auto only. 

Sorry GM, you set yourself up for nothing but failure here.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Don't think I'll be in any rush to upgrade, maybe they'll offer it on lower trims next year. I'll probably test drive one.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

mcg75 said:


> Wow. I was interested until I saw the auto only.
> 
> Sorry GM, you set yourself up for nothing but failure here.


Didn't even see that when i skimmed the article. 

There is literally nothing i find even remotely attractive about this package. Diesel drivers typically like manuals also. Not sure what the guys at GM are smoking these days. I'll eat my words if this car is a success, but i highly doubt it will be.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

I don't understand why it's auto only, but the big advantage is manual Eco mpg w/o the manual. not everyone wants to row through the gears. 

Also, maybe the manual transmission isn't up to the amount of torque the diesel makes? 

I'm hoping they bring a manual with it as well, that gets rated for 45mpg+


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

Hoon said:


> Didn't even see that when i skimmed the article.
> 
> There is literally nothing i find even remotely attractive about this package. Diesel drivers typically like manuals also. Not sure what the guys at GM are smoking these days. I'll eat my words if this car is a success, but i highly doubt it will be.



I read in another thread that the take rate on the VW diesel was 30% FWIW. My jetta was a 5 speed though and I enjoyed it, except when I was in bumper to bumper (stop and go, stop and go) Chicago traffic.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

The average manual transmission sales rate is 13%. Diesel driver's like manuals.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't see how this can succeed. Too expensive, no manual trans and a huge price delta between diesel and regular gas. They should have spent the engineering effort on making a Cruze SS.

We should start a poll for the diesel sale total after one year on the market. I bet they can't sell 5,000 of them.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

It is a disappointment that there's no manual option, but the good news is, it exists. They actually came through with building it, so there's a chance they may come to their senses and make changes based on customer feedback.

I have to give them credit for offering it in 2LT, because it fills the gap that some people didn't like about the Eco- no leather option. But going standard does really limit the target market.

The 2LT goodies may be a mask too- they may be taking those items more at cost to help cover the price of the engine. It's possible a 1LT with the same engine would be similar in price, so they badged it as a 2LT so customers think they're getting more for their money.

I don't think those wheels are overly flattering either. Much better global Cruze choices over those, if those are the ones that come on it.

I'm curious if RS (or at least a fog lamp option) will be available on it.


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hoon said:


> Wow, there goes any desire i had to look at a diesel.
> 
> Starting at 25,700 and the same MPG? Do not want.


^ there's the torque factor! This car has a LOT more torque than the ECO plus an overboost. All the diesel drivers I know love their cars because of the accessible torque.

Also I bet this car will have a tow rating ...


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> It is a disappointment that there's no manual option, but the good news is, it exists. They actually came through with building it, so there's a chance they may come to their senses and make changes based on customer feedback.
> 
> I have to give them credit for offering it in 2LT, because it fills the gap that some people didn't like about the Eco- no leather option. But going standard does really limit the target market.
> 
> ...


It is a little down on both power and torque on the Aussie diesel. The diesel here comes in either CD or CDX models. The auto transmission in mine is the 6T645. I don't have a touch screen but it does come with leather seats and steering, heated front seats, heated power external mirrors, reversing sensor, bluetooth, USB port, MP3 connection, and a big grin on my face every time I drive it. Also the auto is a $2,000 option. The standard wheels on the CDX are 17 x 7 alloys. The manual is a 6 speed which replaced the 5 speed on the old Korean import. I forgot to mention the standard fog lights which you can see on my garage.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Given the amount of disappointment being voiced in this thread, I suspect that GM is doing just what all the car companies on Oz (not just GMH) used to do - and probably still want to do.

In order to say, "Australians don't/won't buy diesel cars", they didn't release them, or they released them only with premium trim levels and/or equipment mixes that meant only a very small or well-off segment of the buying public would or _could_ buy them.

Once they noticed that they were losing market share, to things like diesel Peugeot's and Citroen's, not just the perceived high-end VW's and Mercedes-Benz', they allowed them into the market.

Of course, they still want to bugger it up, and are doing things like taking the manual transmissions out and being only available with leather seats, too.

Dickheads.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Just saw the rear end picture on Facebook. I'm slightly disappointed in the 2.0 TD badge- just a small 2.0 TD printed on the current ECO badge. 

Granted I like my badges, but for the extra cost, I'd expect something more prominent like the Holden one.


----------



## jadedgamerx (Nov 12, 2012)

What a disappointment. Seriously GM. Stop this **** and give us a manual LT with the real sticker cost. If you want to go to bat against VW then you need a 5/6speed manual without all the premium BS that economy drivers are typically NOT looking for. 21K w/a 6 speed and cloth would have sold me.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...well, now it's _confirmed_:

The _new_ GM is nothing more than the _old_ GM with *fresh-paint *and *stale ideas*!!!


----------



## cm1701 (Mar 1, 2012)

New GM. Same as the old GM


This is disappointing. Should have been 50 Mpg (especially given the higher cost of diesel these days). 


What is it about GM's middle management that continually settles for products that are "just fine" vis a vis their competitors, but are rarely exceptional/or segment leaders?


Can't build an affordable world beating diesel? Then don't sell one till you can. It's that simple.




Recipe for real success-


Currently we own a 2012 1LT which does very well on the highway (40 real world mpg and it's not even an ECO). So for about 19K (or less) we get great mileage, lower gas prices compared to diesel and a full size spare.


Suggestions to GM for 2014/2015 model year Cruze


Improve the Cheapo / counter intuitive base level Radio interface, improve the standard mileage (engine shutters and/or low rolling resistance tires on ALL Cruze models) and get rid of the crappy base (non-turbo) engine which gets trashed in the media and is mostly used by Rental fleets (where people often experience a model first) 


Just build the base car to be segment leader.


Kinda like the effort made to (finally) update the Corvette... it was late- but evidently produced a fine result.


Result:


"*Wow that Cruze is great*" rather than "That Cruze, with x trim level and y engine and z fuel is... ok... compared to ..."


GM is behind. 


We bought our Cruze to show support for the US worker and GM- but I'm beginning to understand that GM's troubles are deeply rooted/ endemic. 


For GM to win back market share, every car has to lead its segment every time.


Every car slightly better... at a price that's slightly lower. 


After bankruptcy and it's much reduced pension and labor expenses, there is *NO excuse* for GM to not make cars (and price them) at the best levels imaginable.


C Miles
Philadelphia, Pa


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

This was a major letdown for me. I cannot see this plan succeeding at all for GM. They could have done much, much better than this. No manual, $6000 higher than base ECO MSRP yet same ECO mpg, and only available on the 2LT. Plus timing belt instead of timing chain, and required urea refills every oil change. This diesel offering is looking like a major failure in the making.


----------



## DieselDK (Dec 22, 2012)

Aussie said:


> It is a little down on both power and torque on the Aussie diesel. The diesel here comes in either CD or CDX models. The auto transmission in mine is the 6T645. I don't have a touch screen but it does come with leather seats and steering, heated front seats, heated power external mirrors, reversing sensor, bluetooth, USB port, MP3 connection, and a big grin on my face every time I drive it. Also the auto is a $2,000 option. The standard wheels on the CDX are 17 x 7 alloys. The manual is a 6 speed which replaced the 5 speed on the old Korean import. I forgot to mention the standard fog lights which you can see on my garage.


Just like my Cruzel...  150 hp VM Motori engine - wrrommmm....


In Denmark - and others countries in Europe - are diesels from 2011 with the GM diesel from Opel with 163 hp, AT and MT - also 6 gear with MT.


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 16, 2012)

I'll admit that I'm disappointed at the lack of a manual option, but I'm not surprised at the initial release. People shopping for a cheap car typically aren't going to spring the extra $2000 to $3000 for the diesel option. It makes sense to stick it with a higher trim level, at least for now.

The way I look at it, this isn't meant to be a gas engine beater in terms of mileage. What it is is $2000 to $3000 premium for a car that has the same operating costs (in terms of fuel consumption) while offering 100 ft-lbs more twist. It's much how the truck market has become. Diesels are no longer bought because they save so much fuel, they're bought because they bring so much more power while costing the same to operate.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

At the auto show now looking at the diesel cruze. Around $25.5k MSRP. That's for an AUTOMATIC that is predicted (but not yet verified) to hit at least 42mpg. It is better in almost every way than the Jetta TDI. What more did you want? 280lb-ft, over 42mpg highway (4mpg higher than other non-eco cruzes), automatic, leather, and other 2lt equivalent equipment for under $21k?

Official numbers aren't out yet. Consider that this is the only domestic diesel car you can buy and the options are very, very limited.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> At the auto show now looking at the diesel cruze. Around $25.5k MSRP. That's for an AUTOMATIC that is predicted (but not yet verified) to hit at least 42mpg. It is better in almost every way than the Jetta TDI. What more did you want? 280lb-ft, over 42mpg highway (4mpg higher than other non-eco cruzes), automatic, leather, and other 2lt equivalent equipment for under $21k?
> 
> Official numbers aren't out yet. Consider that this is the only domestic diesel car you can buy and the options are very, very limited.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


A bigger car than a Cruze for that price OR lesser options and a manual is what it sounds like everyone wants. I agree. This release is disappointing. 4 MPG does not equate to a $7000 jump in price. More trim levels and options should be offered.

Many people that ARE buying an "economy" car don't want to pay $26,000+ for a car like a Cruze. It's just not worth it. You can get a bigger midsized car with a more powerful 4-cylinder engine and a leather interior for the same price or just a smidgen more.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Diesel = Higher Mileage
Diesel = European Influence
Diesel = Automotive Enthusiasts (Most people don't know/care diesel cars even exist)

Manual Transmissions = Higher Mileage
Manual Transmissions = European Influence
Manual Transmissions = Automotive Enthusiasts

This Cruze Diesel offers none of this, and at a price that puts it firmly out of reach to the typical Eco shopper: the type of shopper who might be interested in acar like this. Who knows... this might be the best Cruze model yet... too bad hardly anyone will get to experience it.

Cruze Diesel = Fail at that price.

Sure, the salespeople will talk a select few customers into the diesel model if they are already looking to purchase a Cruze in that price range, but since nobody goes to a Chevy dealership looking for a compact diesel car in the first place, sales will be limited to talking a select few customers into the diesel model if they are already looking to purchase a Cruze in that price range. Repetition intentional.

Not looking too hot for sales.

If the Diesel was:
-close to the same base price as the Eco,
-offered manual and automatic transmissions,
-offered base as well as up-level trim packages,
-and (most important) offered significant mileage improvements
they probably couldn't keep them on the lot. It could quickly become one of the highest selling Cruze powertrains, instead of being price/transmission/trim level handicapped to certainly being the lowest. This car is already looking like a distant memory... a foot note on a Wikipedia page.

And don't give me any of that [email protected] about diesel engines being more expensive to build than gas ones... if they pounded out those diesels at the same rate as the gas turbo engines the cost difference would be negligeable. As it is, those engines will be built offshore in another country with an already established diesel engine manufacturing plant (ditto for the manual transmissions to go with them). GM's small car diesel engines will most certainly remain imported if every car they are offered in is priced out of the market.

When I bought my car a friend of mine asked me why I didn't wait and buy a diesel Cruze instead of the Eco... today I'm very glad I didn't wait. Every car I have owned has been a GM, but I'm not so blind as to not see a total screw-up when I see it. These will sell one model year behind with $4k on the hood, but not at full price.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Many people that ARE buying an "economy" car don't want to pay $26,000+ for a car like a Cruze. It's just not worth it. You can get a bigger midsized car with a more powerful 4-cylinder engine and a leather interior for the same price or just a smidgen more.


You hit the nail on the head. My GF needed a new car and wanted something with leather and a sunroof. We drove all kinds of compacts that, by the time they were optioned out to the level where they had leather seats and a sunroof, cost $26-28k (we're in Canada, so prices are just slightly higher here).

We ended up getting her a 2011 BMW 323i that was less than 1 year old for about $5k more than a Cruze similarly equipped.

"$5k is a lot more!" you say, but not when you figure that we will get every penny of that back, maybe more, when it is sold 6-8 years from now. In the mean time she's driving a BMW 3-Series instead of a Cruze/Focus/Mazda3/Civic/Jetta/Elantra.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> A bigger car than a Cruze for that price OR lesser options and a manual is what it sounds like everyone wants. I agree. This release is disappointing. 4 MPG does not equate to a $7000 jump in price. More trim levels and options should be offered.
> 
> Many people that ARE buying an "economy" car don't want to pay $26,000+ for a car like a Cruze. It's just not worth it. You can get a bigger midsized car with a more powerful 4-cylinder engine and a leather interior for the same price or just a smidgen more.


Where are you getting $7k? If you want to make a point, then make it with factual numbers and without exaggerating. It's a 2LT with ECO aero mods and a Diesel engine that, based on overseas experience, does not self-implode at 50k.

Note, that is MSRP, which is quite a bit more than you'll be paying at the dealer.

On the topic of cost, how much is a 2LT MSRP anyway?

Sounds like everyone wanted GM to produce an enthusiast's car for their first modern passenger Diesel. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> You hit the nail on the head. My GF needed a new car and wanted something with leather and a sunroof. We drove all kinds of compacts that, by the time they were optioned out to the level where they had leather seats and a sunroof, cost $26-28k (we're in Canada, so prices are just slightly higher here).
> 
> We ended up getting her a 2011 BMW 323i that was less than 1 year old for about $5k more than a Cruze similarly equipped.
> 
> "$5k is a lot more!" you say, but not when you figure that we will get every penny of that back, maybe more, when it is sold 6-8 years from now. In the mean time she's driving a BMW 3-Series instead of a Cruze/Focus/Mazda3/Civic/Jetta/Elantra.


You'll sell a 323i with 100k miles for at least $8k 6-8 years from now? Just comparing the expected rrsale value to a Cruze. Some might jokingly argue you'll pay $5000 extra in repairs due to maintenance costs on cars like BMWs in 8 years. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Where are you getting $7k? If you want to make a point, then make it with factual numbers and without exaggerating. It's a 2LT with ECO aero mods and a Diesel engine that, based on overseas experience, does not self-implode at 50k.
> 
> Note, that is MSRP, which is quite a bit more than you'll be paying at the dealer.
> 
> ...


I ain't exaggerating nothin.

Compared to a typical 1LT or Eco automatic that retails at $19K-20K, that's a good $6-7K more. 

Point is, people here don't WANT to have to buy the 2LT to get the diesel. They should have a choice to get the lower trim levels as well if they want it.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> I ain't exaggerating nothin.
> 
> Compared to a typical 1LT or Eco automatic that retails at $19K-20K, that's a good $6-7K more.
> 
> Point is, people here don't WANT to have to buy the 2LT to get the diesel. They should have a choice to get the lower trim levels as well if they want it.


You arr making an argument regarding value then proceeding to compare it to an inferior model. It's a 2LT with Eco mods and a Diesel engine. 

I too was disappointed to hear that it would not be initially offered with a manual. I have a 1on1 interview with two GM guys regarding the diesel, and I'll be sure to ask them why it won't be an engine choice in lower trim equivalents.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> You arr making an argument regarding value then proceeding to compare it to an inferior model. It's a 2LT with Eco mods and a Diesel engine.


THAT HAS BEEN THE WHOLE POINT OF THIS ENTIRE THREAD TO START WITH.

People don't want the 2LT for 4 mpg and $7000 more. Not when you can price the Jetta with whatever interior appointments you want.

Like everyone said, good luck to them moving the cars off the lot. I guarantee there won't be any discounts or much negotiating room on the diesels price.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> THAT HAS BEEN THE WHOLE POINT OF THIS ENTIRE THREAD TO START WITH.
> 
> People don't want the 2LT for 4 mpg and $7000 more. Not when you can price the Jetta with whatever interior appointments you want.


Where is this car $7k more than a 2lt? Also, what's the point of all caps?

Show me a similarly equipped Jetta that is cheaper. I mentioned in the auto show thread that it is about $600 cheaper than a similarly equipped Jetta TDI, with more features. They are being competitive in the market, especially given TDI reliability concerns. Their market is the same people that would buy a Jetta TDI.

It sucks that it's not available in lesser trims, but it's $4,400 more than a 2LT, with significantly more power, at least 4mpg better fuel economy, and the first viable Diesel option in a long, long time.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I agree with what everyone is saying. Disappointment that it is auto trans only. The price is way more than I would consider. My gas ECO 6M does just fine.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I was fine with paying a premium to get the diesel engine, I figured I would buy the manual trans(vs my 1LT automatic) to help offset the cost. I was even willing to have to shell out slightly more money for the eco model over the 1LT but I am not willing to spend $3,000 more to jump from a 1LT automatic to a 2LT automatic. 

2013 2LT automatic starts at $23,135, so the diesel option cost $2560 premium. That would not be bad but when GM force feeds me a 2LT that makes it a $6,000 premium. Thats 50,000miles worth of gas at my average MPG(at $4 a gallon).


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

spacedout said:


> I was fine with paying a premium to get the diesel engine, I figured I would buy the manual trans(vs my 1LT automatic) to help offset the cost. I was even willing to have to shell out slightly more money for the eco model over the 1LT but I am not willing to spend $3,000 more to jump from a 1LT automatic to a 2LT automatic.
> 
> 2013 2LT automatic starts at $23,135, so the diesel option cost $2560 premium. That would not be bad but when GM force feeds me a 2LT that makes it a $6,000 premium. Thats 50,000miles worth of gas at my average MPG(at $4 a gallon).


I agree. It puts it out of the range of many people looking for an economy car. I get the impression that it isn't intended to be an all-out economy car. I didn't know the 2LT was $23k. The MSRP for the Diesel is around $25,600 according to the press conference I attended this morning. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

spacedout said:


> I was fine with paying a premium to get the diesel engine, I figured I would buy the manual trans(vs my 1LT automatic) to help offset the cost. I was even willing to have to shell out slightly more money for the eco model over the 1LT but I am not willing to spend $3,000 more to jump from a 1LT automatic to a 2LT automatic.
> 
> 2013 2LT automatic starts at $23,135, so the diesel option cost $2560 premium. That would not be bad but when GM force feeds me a 2LT that makes it a $6,000 premium. Thats 50,000miles worth of gas at my average MPG(at $4 a gallon).


Exactly.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I agree. It puts it out of the range of many people looking for an economy car. I get the impression that it isn't intended to be an all-out economy car. I didn't know the 2LT was $23k. The MSRP for the Diesel is around $25,600 according to the press conference I attended this morning.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


I think you are approaching what is really happening, this is what I believe.
1. Make it a more exclusive model so not as many will be sold, because, the engine is imported and if it were too cheap it would seriously become a supply issue.
2. It could affect the sale of the petrol engine to the point of causing a production glut as sales would drop. When you get the chance to drive one the difference in fuel cost would cease to be an issue for most people.
3. Not having a manual option further reduces the number of interested buyers and if sales are too slow a manual could soon be added anyway.
Seriously before saying never, take a drive in one they really are nice and relaxing to cruise long distances in.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

spacedout said:


> 2013 2LT automatic starts at $23,135, so the diesel option cost $2560 premium. That would not be bad but when GM force feeds me a 2LT that makes it a $6,000 premium. Thats 50,000miles worth of gas at my average MPG(at $4 a gallon).


Well, it isn't all about gas... the diesel engine *should* last longer and hold its resale value longer. There is a crapton of VW diesels on the road well over 10 years and 300,000 miles


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I just finished my interview with Gary Altman. All I can say is WOW. Boy was I wrong. The Cruze Diesel is not just a 2LT. It has a much quieter interior than even the LTZ. They took it back to the wind tunnel and reduced aero drag more than the Eco, and will be taking that technology over to the Eco in coming years. I'd even say its as quiet or quieter than a Verano. The turbo is oil cooled with a much higher tech cooling system than the Cruze. A lot of the added expense comes from the turbo upgrade. The torque is so massive that you can punch it on the highway and go from 60 to 75mph with a surge of power and not ever need to downshift. Max torque at 2000rpm. Injectors are expected to last around 200k. 

It was designed as a flagship Cruze, not an economy car, with fuel economy being a bonus.

It is far better than a TDI. People may be disappointed based on expectations, but it is certainly worth the ~$25.5k MSRP. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Does anyone know if it will have the 5x105 pcd?

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I just finished my interview with Gary Altman. All I can say is WOW. Boy was I wrong. The Cruze Diesel is not just a 2LT. It has a much quieter interior than even the LTZ. *They took it back to the wind tunnel and reduced aero drag more than the Eco*, and will be taking that technology over to the Eco in coming years. I'd even say its as quiet or quieter than a Verano. The turbo is oil cooled with a much higher tech cooling system than the Cruze. A lot of the added expense comes from the turbo upgrade. The torque is so massive that you can punch it on the highway and go from 60 to 75mph with a surge of power and not ever need to downshift. Max torque at 2000rpm. Injectors are expected to last around 200k.
> 
> It was designed as a flagship Cruze, not an economy car, with fuel economy being a bonus.
> 
> It is far better than a TDI. People may be disappointed based on expectations, but it is certainly worth the ~$25.5k MSRP.


...was 'reinstating' the under-engine shield (wink,wink) one of those aero improvements?


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Think I found one of the improvements for aerodynamics. The space for air to enter the enginebay and radiator in the front appears to be smaller than in current cruze's if this picture is correct from chevys website.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...yep, looks like just the *center 1/3* is open for actual air-flow to the a/c-condensor / intercooler / radiator "stack."


----------



## larry0071 (Dec 1, 2012)

I've got a '12 1LT RS with Sunroof and Pioneer. I was hoping that when my lease is up in July of 2014 I could get the same 1LT with the Pioneer and Sunroof, add diesel, heated seats and mirrors, updated infotainment, back up camera and bump the fuel economy by close to 10 mpg at around $25,000.

Sent from some really trashy mobile app that isn't Tapatalk.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...yep, looks like just the *center 1/3* is open for actual air-flow to the a/c-condensor / intercooler / radiator "stack."


Just checked my Holden Cruze diesel and the bottom looks similar but the top section (no middle) is about 80% open. Drove it in 115 degrees F the other day and engine temp stayed at 185 F. Bought the car new last August and even at near freezing point engine temp was the same.

Update just put a pic of my car next to the pic on this site and the lower intake is deeper and wider when seen together. I believe the main engine cooling comes from the lower grill so would wait and see if any problems in hot states over there?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Fun facts: the 2.0 diesel is not the same as the one in europe. It is similar, but architecturally different. 

The turbo is only oil cooled, and the engine has a water-to-oil heat exchanger.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

rmass09 said:


> Think I found one of the improvements for aerodynamics. The space for air to enter the enginebay and radiator in the front appears to be smaller than in current cruze's if this picture is correct from chevys website.


That's basically the same as the Eco grille, unless they closed off a couple more holes, but I doubt they'd do a whole new grille for a tiny change. IIRC the opening on my Eco is pretty much the same, just barely wider than the bowtie. From the front it looks exactly like an Eco; same grille, no fog lights, and the full chin spoiler vs. the open spoiler on the regular Cruze.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> You'll sell a 323i with 100k miles for at least $8k 6-8 years from now? Just comparing the expected rrsale value to a Cruze.


Before buying the car I compared the asking prices for 10 year old compacts (~$3-$6k) and 10 year old 3-Series BMWs (~$10-$15k). Those are very rough numbers and may have no bearing at all on resale of 2011's in 2021, but it was interesting to see none the less. The trend suggests we will get the premium back, but I won't cry too much if my prediction is off by a buck or two.



XtremeRevolution said:


> Some might jokingly argue you'll pay $5000 extra in repairs due to maintenance costs on cars like BMWs in 8 years.


AAAHHH! NO! Don't jinx me! I'm dreading buying parts for that thing! At the very least I can do the labor myself, but I have heard some horror stories! My buddie's brother in law has a 2000 540i that needed a new alternator - it's WATER COOLED! A re-built unit cost like $800 if I remember right, and that was just the cost of the part! Luckily the labor was free, but what a surprise he got. The first thing I checked before buying this one was the alternator: air-cooled? CHECK!


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> It was designed as a flagship Cruze, not an economy car, with fuel economy being a bonus.
> 
> It is far better than a TDI. People may be disappointed based on expectations, but it is certainly worth the ~$25.5k MSRP.


I certainly hope you're right, but from what I've seen so far in pictures it sure doesn't look the part of a flagship model... ?!?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> Before buying the car I compared the asking prices for 10 year old compacts (~$3-$6k) and 10 year old 3-Series BMWs (~$10-$15k). Those are very rough numbers and may have no bearing at all on resale of 2011's in 2021, but it was interesting to see none the less. The trend suggests we will get the premium back, but I won't cry too much if my prediction is off by a buck or two.
> 
> 
> 
> AAAHHH! NO! Don't jinx me! I'm dreading buying parts for that thing! At the very least I can do the labor myself, but I have heard some horror stories! My buddie's brother in law has a 2000 540i that needed a new alternator - it's WATER COOLED! A re-built unit cost like $800 if I remember right, and that was just the cost of the part! Luckily the labor was free, but what a surprise he got. The first thing I checked before buying this one was the alternator: air-cooled? CHECK!


If comparing brands, you have to remember to compare lower end models similar to the one purchased. A 330 will sell for more than a 318 after 10 years. I'm sure it will sell for more, but for some reason, I'm doubting it will be even close to $5k more. I could see $2k-$3k though. 

An older version of the Northstar engine also had a water cooled alternator. They did away with that design after realizing that it's just one part that will leak or fail.

Got a lot of notes on the Cruze Eco today after talking with two of the guys high up in GM. I'll create an article on it hopefully some time tomorrow.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

The real question... will it have an RS package? ^_^

If so.. I'm ready to trade in


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> The turbo is only oil cooled, and the engine has a water-to-oil heat exchanger.


The 1.4T has an oil-to-water heat exchanger too, but you're right, the turbo on the 1.4 is water cooled. Is it a ball bearing turbo on the diesel?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Got a lot of notes on the Cruze Eco today after talking with two of the guys high up in GM. I'll create an article on it hopefully some time tomorrow.


Can't wait!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Fun facts: the 2.0 diesel is not the same as the one in europe. It is similar, but architecturally different.
> 
> The turbo is only oil cooled, and the engine has a water-to-oil heat exchanger.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


That sounds like a recipe for replacement 5 years down the road. Didn't we learn anything from the 80's turbocharged oil-cooled turbo cars?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Didn't we learn anything from the 80's turbocharged oil-cooled turbo cars?


With that train of thought we'd never see another domestic company selling a diesel car in North America - EVER!


----------



## RPHenry250 (Dec 8, 2011)

I was looking forward to the release of the diesel Cruze. I'm not so excited about it now - mainly for the lack of a manual transmission and for the ~42 MPG. I'm also not interested in a 'loaded' vehicle; I am interested in making my 100 mile round trip commute to work as least expensive as possible. Why do I want to buy the diesel model (which is had at a premium for both the engine and fuel) and still have the same MPG? If it got ~50 MPG, it might be a different story, but for now I'll just drive my LS until the wheels fall off...


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I got to thinking about this more tonight & decided that just because this is initially coming out in the 2LT & only as an automatic does not mean in the future they wont offer it in more models & with a manual. There obviously has to be some retooling costs to make a diesel engine here & actually put it in the cruze, they have to make enough money initially to help with those costs. 

Same basic principal as GM previously stated about the volt, if they sell enough of them they can lower the cost. On the same note I believe this is part of the reason Nissan has dropped the price of the LEAF by over $6,000 for 2013. Some of that is due to more competition in the works next year with the all electric Chevy spark.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> That sounds like a recipe for replacement 5 years down the road. Didn't we learn anything from the 80's turbocharged oil-cooled turbo cars?


I asked detailed questions about this. This turbo is actually a higher longevity and durability design than the one bolted to the 1.4T. The temperatures simply don't get high enough to necessitate a water cooled turbo. It's a non-issue. 



RPHenry250 said:


> I was looking forward to the release of the diesel Cruze. I'm not so excited about it now - mainly for the lack of a manual transmission and for the ~42 MPG. I'm also not interested in a 'loaded' vehicle; I am interested in making my 100 mile round trip commute to work as least expensive as possible. Why do I want to buy the diesel model (which is had at a premium for both the engine and fuel) and still have the same MPG? If it got ~50 MPG, it might be a different story, but for now I'll just drive my LS until the wheels fall off...


If you wanted the best fuel economy possible, you would get an ECO MT. Btw, fuel is only a premium in urban areas. Where I've driven, diesel is far cheaper than premium fuel, which is what I use in my Cruze for fuel economy and performance reasons.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

spacedout said:


> I got to thinking about this more tonight & decided that just because this is initially coming out in the 2LT & only as an automatic does not mean in the future they wont offer it in more models & with a manual. There obviously has to be some retooling costs to make a diesel engine here & actually put it in the cruze, they have to make enough money initially to help with those costs.
> 
> Same basic principal as GM previously stated about the volt, if they sell enough of them they can lower the cost. On the same note I believe this is part of the reason Nissan has dropped the price of the LEAF by over $6,000 for 2013. Some of that is due to more competition in the works next year with the all electric Chevy spark.


GM was limited with regard to what they could tell me about future products. If the demand is there (and they realize it is), then they will make it. Keep in mind that it was an accomplishment and a milestone in the industry that they did it to begin with. This is a big deal. A very nicely equipped and awesome "compact" domestic with a Diesel engine that burns so clean that after thousands of miles, the tail pipe still looks like bare metal? This could change the landscape of automotive fueling in the US as other companies follow suit.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

spacedout said:


> . On the same note I believe this is part of the reason Nissan has dropped the price of the LEAF by over $6,000 for 2013. Some of that is due to more competition in the works next year with the all electric Chevy spark.


That's part of it but the other part is that shifting production of US Leafs from Japan to Smyrna, TN brought down costs, where the formerly strong yen (this only changed in the last few months) was killing Japanese automakers producing in Japan. Prior to the price '13 Leaf announcement, Nissan Begins U.S. Assembly of 2013 LEAF Electric Vehicle and Batteries - YouTube alludes to the cost reduction.

On that note, see Carlos Ghosn: The Yen Is Abnormal, And We Won and Toyota's woes driven by strong yen – Business 360 - CNN.com Blogs


> Ijichi, in unusually blunt fashion, says 77 yen, which is where the yen stands versus the U.S. dollar as I write this blog, is too strong for companies to make money.
> 
> 
> With every 1 yen move up versus the U.S. dollar, Toyota estimates it loses approximately U.S. $385 million. In the last month, the yen has ticked upwards of 4 to the dollar, eating out more than a billion dollars out of Toyota’s books.


Also, Nissan introduced a de-contented lower trim level (see table at bottom of 2013 Nissan LEAF Model Overview - SF BayLEAFs for the S trim level, which didn't exist before). Another thing is that Nissan raised the price significantly on the '12 Leaf from the '11 (http://www.autoblog.com/2011/07/19/2012-nissan-leaf-higher-price-tag-standard-equipment/).

When I 1st went to Japan in 2001, $1 USD was == ~115-120 yen but in 2012, it was hovering around 77-80ish yen for awhile (very bad for Japanese automakers). Now it's swung back the to $1 = ~93 yen.

Leaf isn't selling particularly well, far short of Nissan's targets. (And, I'm a Leaf fan... plan to lease a '13 or buy a used '11 or '12.) The Volt is also sell way short of GM's original targets.

As for Spark EV, ha. That's just a California (ZEV) compliance car. I doubt that in a given month that it'll achieve even 1/2 of the same month's Leaf sales (see http://www.hybridcars.com/january-2013-dashboard/ for numbers), on a sustained basis unless it's priced REALLY cheap. The Rav4 EV and Fit EV are CA compliance cars w/the latter being lease only, and those are barely moving. The Ford Focus Electric is available nationally but it's also barely moving and may as well be a compliance car. Seems like Ford isn't trying very hard to sell them, for some reason.

The Fiat 500e is another CA compliance car that's coming. The chart "Coming Up Short" at http://www.caranddriver.com/features/the-spark-is-gone-whats-going-on-with-electric-cars-feature shows a large # of models fighting for a piece of a pretty small pie.


----------



## larry0071 (Dec 1, 2012)

The fuel economy is what kills it from my perspective. No matter how I look at it, it costs more to drive this diesel than it does my 1.4T. Why would I buy a diesel version that costs more and gains nothing in my pocket over the time of ownership? If I want performance, I'll drive my Camaro 2SS. For commuting, I went with the Cruze specifically because of the combined value in relation to cost/Economy/amenities. Nothing else in the market really came close to the overall value of my Cruze. Performance had nothing to do with it.

Diesel is $.40-$.50 a gallon over regular unleaded. I run mid grade 89 octane, it's $.10 over regular unleaded. So, buying the diesel will cost me $.30 per gallon more, or worse. 

From a standpoint of total value, the 1.4T wins. I drive 20 miles per direction to work, it's all 2 lanes, back roads, generally around 45 mph. I average right around 35 mpg in my 1LT RS. Buying the diesel would increase my cost to commute, and increase my cost to buy. I couldn't care any less about power, I have actual fast cars. The Cruze is an economical car, it puts cash back in my pocket. When it's warm, I drive a 60 mph KLR650 to work. I try to minimize my fuel expenses related to work, and maximize my money going to toys, fun and food!

This diesel, this car that I've been eager to hear about.... just dropped off of my radar. They should have found +10 mpg out of it. Then, they would have shaken things up. People would take notice, and money would talk. 

Sent from some really trashy mobile app that isn't Tapatalk.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

cwerdna said:


> As for Spark EV, ha. That's just a California (ZEV) compliance car.
> 
> The Rav4 EV and Fit EV are CA compliance cars w/the latter being *lease only*, and those are barely moving. The Ford Focus Electric is available nationally but it's also barely moving and may as well be a compliance car. *Seems like Ford isn't trying very hard to sell them, for some reason.
> 
> *The Fiat 500e is another CA compliance car that's coming.


Sounds almost like the late 90's all over again!


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

larry0071 said:


> They should have found +10 mpg out of it. Then, they would have shaken things up.


+10 MPG is very wishful thinking. To put that in perspective that would be 52 MPG, or 9 MPG over the next most efficient diesel car, the 43 MPG Passat TDI.

XR comments that the car can surge ahead at highway speeds effortlessly without downshifting... this, and the fact the less efficient 1.4T Eco are both rated at the same 42MPG, tells me that the car could use taller gearing. If it's an automatic who cares if the transmission needs to shift every now and then?

Taller gearing will only go so far, though. I think a more reasonable expectation would be _maybe_ 45 MPG? That would have been enough for them to claim the most fuel efficient non-hybrid title. As it sits, if the official EPA hwy figures come out at 42 MPG the car will trail the Passat TDI by 1 MPG, and the Passat is the bigger heavier car.

*Let's not forget, however, that the official EPA mileage has not yet been released.* For all we know GM is setting up to under-promise and over deliver? It's not looking that way right now, but I guess we should wait for official numbers before setting our opinions in stone. Maybe a six speed manual version with 45-46 MPG potential is circling the test track in Milford as we speak...

I still stand firmly that the car needs a manual transmission offering to be taken seriously. That right there would drop the MSRP by over $1k and put it much closer to the VW TDI offerings.


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

Us Canadians will LOVE the diesel, I just hope they offer it in manual.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

cronyjabrony said:


> Us Canadians will LOVE the diesel, I just hope they offer it in manual.


I wouldn't be surprised if you get it. The Canadians tend to get these kinds of things before they're ever even considered in the US.


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

cause you Americans are weird LOL JKS, on a serious note you guys don't like wagons or hatch backs which are both prackticle, and you guys don't generally like diesels. Too **** picky LOL


----------



## woody13eco (Jan 20, 2013)

No standard trans? WTF? 

I was annoyed when I heard the diesel was finally being released after we just bought a 1.4T, but now I'm fine with that. I wanted the extra power, but I'm not giving up a clutch. I don't own any automatics and don't plan to.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I dont see why there's no manual. I thought the tdi tgat I drove felt better with a manual over automatic.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

$26,000 and no fog lights? Didn't GM realize this mistake when they first came out with the LTZ? 
Why would anyone want this? I can see it because it's a little faster than the 1.4T but 0-60 in almost 9 seconds is nothing to write home about.
Fuel economy? You would never make up the price difference in the car with the MPG and the price of diesel.

GM takes the time to spend money producing this but refuses to give us a performance version or even an engine upgrade (such as the 2.4L) that many would prefer as an option?

What the frack?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

IMHO, this is GM's feeble "*loss leader*" *marketing mindset*: Just cobble together something cheap that APPEARS as though GM is interested in what the customers want, but REALLY is nothing more than a "throw-away" product whose real purpose is to justify their (GM's) statement _"...see, they won't buy it..." -- _GM is just cutting their own throat.

If GM doesn't *offer* what the public _wants_, it's *obvious* the public won't *buy* it...duh!

What is the 'take-up' ratio of 6M to 6A transmissions for the 1.4LT ECO Cruze sales? And, didn't GM "learn" anything about public wanting manual transmissions for the 1LT and 2LT models?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

steve333 said:


> GM takes the time to spend money producing this but refuses to give us a performance version or even an engine upgrade (such as the 2.4L) that many would prefer as an option?


I completely agree, even the new dart is offered with more engine options than the cruze. The 2.4 ecotec is ok but I would prefer the all new 2.5L ecotec. In the new malibu the 2.5L makes 197hp/191TQ, about 30 more hp/tq than the 2.4L.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I asked detailed questions about this. This turbo is actually a higher longevity and durability design than the one bolted to the 1.4T. The temperatures simply don't get high enough to necessitate a water cooled turbo. It's a non-issue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My first question to them would be why didn't you put a durable and long lasting turbo on the 1.4T?


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

steve333 said:


> My first question to them would be why didn't you put a durable and long lasting turbo on the 1.4T?


Maybe because the 1.4l doesn't have soot like the diesel would? Just guessing though.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Where I've driven, diesel is far cheaper than premium fuel, which is what I use in my Cruze for fuel economy and performance reasons.


Its pretty rare for diesel to be cheaper than premium gas, when it is I've only seen it about 20 cents less. For most of the USA, diesel fuel cost 20-70cents more a gallon than premium gas. It used to be cheaper than premium but starting in like 2008 or so when the government required cleaner blends of diesel the extra refinement added increased cost. 

I only found a few stations where premium was more than diesel(when both prices where listed). I looked at quite a few stations all over the US
USA National Gas Price Heat Map - GasBuddy.com


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...well, now it's _confirmed_:
> 
> The _new_ GM is nothing more than the _old_ GM with *fresh-paint *and *stale ideas*!!!



With all due respect, if this were the old GM, we wouldn't even be seeing this car right now (IMHO).


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Come on guys, at least take one for a drive before picking it to pieces. I have now done 6 months in my diesel and doubt I will ever go back to petrol regardless of a small difference in running costs either way, it is just nice to drive, but won't suite everyone. The effortless cruising on any highway and easy commute is what I like.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Aussie said:


> Come on guys, at least take one for a drive before picking it to pieces. I have now done 6 months in my diesel and doubt I will ever go back to petrol regardless of a small difference in running costs either way, it is just nice to drive, but won't suite everyone. The effortless cruising on any highway and easy commute is what I like.


I don't think most of us are opposed to the diesel. I'm a huge diesel fan. 

I think i speak for most when i say we are opposed to the package in which it is being presented.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Aussie said:


> Come on guys, at least take one for a drive before picking it to pieces. I have now done 6 months in my diesel and doubt I will ever go back to petrol regardless of a small difference in running costs either way, it is just nice to drive, but won't suite everyone. The effortless cruising on any highway and easy commute is what I like.


...we're just *jealous* that we don't get the same selection that you have there in Australia...and GM is/was a USA company (wink,wink)


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> They took it back to the wind tunnel and reduced aero drag more than the Eco, and will be taking that technology over to the Eco in coming years.


I HIGHLY doubt there were any real aerodynamic gains over the Cruze ECO, seeing as how some of the weight savings and aerodynamic mods were borderline fanatical for the ECO. If there were measurable gains to be had, I imagine they would've been learned the first time around given how much work went into the ECO.
I'm glad to see the diesel, but like a lot of us here, disappointed in how it is marketed.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Eugene_C said:


> With all due respect, if this were the old GM, we wouldn't even be seeing this car right now (IMHO).


Yes, but we would have a Coupe, a larger engine option, and an SS Model


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

Not sure if this has been posted yet:
Don't Knock the Chevy Diesel - Autoline After Hours 182 - YouTube


> *Published on Feb 8, 2013 *
> 
> It's been decades since GM released a diesel engine in a U.S. passenger car. Now, with the Chevrolet Cruze Clean Turbo Diesel, it's back in the game. On deck to answer all our questions is Josh Tavel, Vehicle Performance Manager for Chevrolet Small Cars. Plus, we'll be delving into the big news of the week and the questions racking our brains. Did the auto industry bet wrong on small displacement turbos? What happened to Nissan's partnership with the revolutionary DeltaWing race car? Joining John McElroy in studio to talk about all that and much more, is Peter De Lorenzo, the Autoextremist, and Gary Vasilash from Automotive Design & Production.


I haven't finished watching. Seems interesting so far.

I think the GM guy misspoke on the warranty. He said 10 year/100K mile warranty. Did he misspeak? Was it on some specific system?


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

That video was very good. I used to watch that show all the time when they were on cable TV.

Does anyone know whether the Cruze has protection against mis-fueling? The VW TDI has a bad reputation right now because of fuel pump failures and VW says many of the problem are due to folks forgetting they have a diesel and filling up with gasoline. A mechanical system that prevents that would be good. I know the nozzles size difference doesn't stop it from happening but some kind of device is possible.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Dale_K said:


> That video was very good. I used to watch that show all the time when they were on cable TV.
> 
> Does anyone know whether the Cruze has protection against mis-fueling? The VW TDI has a bad reputation right now because of fuel pump failures and VW says many of the problem are due to folks forgetting they have a diesel and filling up with gasoline. A mechanical system that prevents that would be good. I know the nozzles size difference doesn't stop it from happening but some kind of device is possible.


I feel like a dunce but the fact the nozzles are different sized saved me from putting diesel in my work truck...


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Dale_K said:


> That video was very good. I used to watch that show all the time when they were on cable TV.
> 
> Does anyone know whether the Cruze has protection against mis-fueling? The VW TDI has a bad reputation right now because of fuel pump failures and VW says many of the problem are due to folks forgetting they have a diesel and filling up with gasoline. A mechanical system that prevents that would be good. I know the nozzles size difference doesn't stop it from happening but some kind of device is possible.


In my Cruze diesel the filler is quite large but has a plastic device inside the neck that exactly fits the small diesel pump used to fill cars. The high flow truck one won't fit but if you are careful you can get fuel in from this in an emergency if the small pump is not available although this does take some effort. I naturally haven't tried the petrol pumps but why would they put the insert in if it didn't stop wrong fueling? The insert is fixed.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

cwerdna said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet:
> Don't Knock the Chevy Diesel - Autoline After Hours 182 - YouTube
> 
> I haven't finished watching. Seems interesting so far.
> ...


Its 5 years, like other GM vehicles. 



Dale_K said:


> That video was very good. I used to watch that show all the time when they were on cable TV.
> 
> Does anyone know whether the Cruze has protection against mis-fueling? The VW TDI has a bad reputation right now because of fuel pump failures and VW says many of the problem are due to folks forgetting they have a diesel and filling up with gasoline. A mechanical system that prevents that would be good. I know the nozzles size difference doesn't stop it from happening but some kind of device is possible.


The issue with the TDI was poor water separation. GM learned from Volkswagen's mistakes and set up an effective water separation system. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Tlhfirelion (Feb 9, 2013)

I've been a lurker on here for awhile waiting to see if the diesel would come to fruition.  I was about to pull the trigger on a VW Golf until the HPFP issues started showing up.  What I want to know is the set up for the high pressure fuel pump.  Is it lubricated with fuel like the VW or with oil from the engine, or some other method?  Thank you.


----------



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

21k and manual would of sold me. The auto only is the killer for me! Gm should of learned when they released all the trims besides the eco with auto only! some people want that manual!!!!!! for that torque I would of traded in my eco, for this the day it came out!


----------



## kmacleod (Oct 15, 2010)

I went to Chicago to see Cruze Diesel last Saturday. My only complaints are the lack of a 6sp manual and a wagon option. Otherwise, The interior was very nice and
I will most likely purchase one in the next few months.

Ken


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Glad you liked what you saw, Ken! Let us know if we can help answer any questions along the way. 

Sarah (Assisting Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Glad you liked what you saw, Ken! Let us know if we can help answer any questions along the way.
> 
> Sarah (Assisting Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service



I have a question for you, my diesel comes with bigger brakes front and rear than the petrol version, is the US diesel equipped with these?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Aussie said:


> I have a question for you, my diesel comes with bigger brakes front and rear than the petrol version, is the US diesel equipped with these?


Q: curious, just how BIG are the Aussie Cruze Diesel front & rear (both disc?) brakes?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

From the autoshow photos doesn't the US cruze diesel have rear disc brakes? The only cruze currently to have rear discs is the 2LT & LTZ. Now is there a difference in front brake rotor diameter between LS/1LT & the 2LT/LTZ currently? I am not sure but we also don't know if they are the same brakes as the current 2LT/LTZ. 

The car will have to weigh more than any current cruze because of the engine, so it would make sense if it had a better set.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

As I recall, the asian & european diesel Cruzes ALL have larger brakes all around:

J60 BRAKE SYSTEM - POWER, FRT & RR DISC, ABS, 16" <---USA/Canada/gas & diesel
J67 BRAKE SYSTEM - POWER, FRT & RR DISC, ABS, 15" <---USA/Canada.
J93 BRAKE SYSTEM - POWER, FRT DISC, RR DRUM, ABS, 15" 
J94 BRAKE SYSTEM - POWER, FRT DISC, RR DRUM, 15" <---USA/Canada.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> Q: curious, just how BIG are the Aussie Cruze Diesel front & rear (both disc?) brakes?


Holden Cruze doesn't have drum brakes on any current model.

&#56256;&#56440; Petrol - 276mm front ventilated discs; 268mm rear solid discs
&#56256;&#56440; Diesel - 300mm front ventilated discs; 292mm rear solid discs


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> As I recall, the asian & european diesel Cruzes ALL have larger brakes all around:
> 
> J60 BRAKE SYSTEM - POWER, FRT & RR DISC, ABS, 16"
> J67 BRAKE SYSTEM - POWER, FRT & RR DISC, ABS, 15"
> ...


If that is the brake size, How big are the wheels???


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Aussie said:


> If that is the brake size, How big are the wheels???


I'm guessing those are the "clearance" diameters; so 15" means 16" wheel (and above) while 16" means 17" and 18" wheels.

What's the "*J*xx" brake code on the RPO listing card inside your glovebox?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> I'm guessing those are the "clearance" diameters; so 15" means 16" wheel (and above) while 16" means 17" and 18" wheels.


15" steel wheels fit the North American Cruze, several members have 15" steel wheels for winter tires.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Blue Angel said:


> 15" steel wheels fit the North American Cruze, several members have 15" steel wheels for winter tires.


Like I said, "clearance" diameters...maybe?!?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I saw a picture inside the trunk of the NA Cruze Diesel and the Urea tank takes the place where the spare wheel should go. If our car came like that I would not have bought it, I feel naked without a full size spare, but no room for a spare at all is insane.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Aussie said:


> I feel naked without a full size spare, but no room for a spare at all is insane.


Besides trucks & have not seen a full size spare on anything built in North America since the 1980's. The cruze eco manual trans is the only cruze model that does not come with a small donut spare & jack, The eco manual comes with an air compressor & tire goo only. 

I have not used a spare(even a donut) in 15years but it does make one feel better knowing its there.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The CDX that I bought has 17 x 7 Alloy wheels as standard and the spare which came with the car at no extra cost is 16 x 6.5 and matches the diameter of the alloys so can be driven normally. I go on an occasional long trip and would hate to get stuck miles from anywhere with a flat. Also I have had an alloy wheel get a split in it on a previous car and goo would have been useless to me.

I have not used a spare(even a donut) in 15years but it does make one feel better knowing its there.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sharks06lly (Feb 14, 2013)

I wasn't going to post was just looking for information on the cruze diesel and looking into the performance people are getting overseas from them. i do not understand why all of you care about a manual so much. manuals are outdated. sure its fun to drive for a week, but after that its just tedious and doesnt compare to even crappy automatics in eco cars. have you guys looked at the 335d they do not offer it in diesel in the us. 42mpg is awesome to me if its still fun to drive, i have driven a 1.4l eco cruze and i wanted to kill myself after a 30 mile drive. maybe im different because i have been a diesel truck enthusiast for years and my chevy duramax is a 500hp daily driver. but i will say that as long as it holds up to the reliability claims and i can tune the **** out of it and make it a fast economical daily driver than i don't give a **** if it comes with cloth or not i will have a fully loaded one and hopefully i can make it just as fast or faster than my truck. Msrp is not what you will be paying for this cruze so the qq about the price is stupid at this point. im sure i will get bashed for my post but i see way to much qq before the vehicle has even come out and been tested. thanks -Yezin


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Sharks06lly said:


> I wasn't going to post was just looking for information on the cruze diesel and looking into the performance people are getting overseas from them. i do not understand why all of you care about a manual so much. manuals are outdated. sure its fun to drive for a week, but after that its just tedious and doesnt compare to even crappy automatics in eco cars. have you guys looked at the 335d they do not offer it in diesel in the us. 42mpg is awesome to me if its still fun to drive, i have driven a 1.4l eco cruze and i wanted to kill myself after a 30 mile drive. maybe im different because i have been a diesel truck enthusiast for years and my chevy duramax is a 500hp daily driver. but i will say that as long as it holds up to the reliability claims and i can tune the **** out of it and make it a fast economical daily driver than i don't give a **** if it comes with cloth or not i will have a fully loaded one and hopefully i can make it just as fast or faster than my truck. Msrp is not what you will be paying for this cruze so the qq about the price is stupid at this point. im sure i will get bashed for my post but i see way to much qq before the vehicle has even come out and been tested. thanks -Yezin


Hi Sharks, I drive a 6 month old Cruze diesel auto and the gearbox is fine. We don't work in miles per gallon but on a recent trip with 4 adults luggage and aircon on all the time we got 35 miles per US gallon when we converted from liters. Cruise control was set at 100kph (68mph). Trip included crossing a mountain range twice.


----------



## Sharks06lly (Feb 14, 2013)

Aussie said:


> Hi Sharks, I drive a 6 month old Cruze diesel auto and the gearbox is fine. We don't work in miles per gallon but on a recent trip with 4 adults luggage and aircon on all the time we got 35 miles per US gallon when we converted from liters. Cruise control was set at 100kph (68mph). Trip included crossing a mountain range twice.


see and that is amazing mileage to me im much more into the fun of driving a car or truck than how it is economical i will admit my truck does get better mpg when i baby it tuned than it did stock but i hardly ever baby it im rather hard on all of my vehicles


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Sharks06lly said:


> i do not understand why all of you care about a manual so much. manuals are outdated. sure its fun to drive for a week, but after that its just tedious and doesnt compare to even crappy automatics in eco cars.maybe im different because i have been a diesel truck enthusiast for years and my chevy duramax is a 500hp daily driver. Msrp is not what you will be paying for this cruze so the qq about the price is stupid at this point. im sure i will get bashed for my post but i see way to much qq before the vehicle has even come out and been tested. thanks -Yezin


Especially in the smaller, less expensive cars, the manual equipped cars tend to be a fair amount faster than the automatic equivalents. The manuals also tend to eek out a few more MPG than automatics in this segment. Plus, a lot of us simply prefer to row our own gears, or at least have the option (NOT auto-stick). For me, even in heavy city traffic, just sitting there in an automatic is boring. There is nothing to do except stare at the road; its a lot less engaging just letting the car do it all.
Coming from a 500hp daily driver, even a truck, any Cruze you pick is going to feel slow.
Few people actually pay full MSRP for any of the Cruze trims, unless they don't feel like haggling. So saying people won't be paying MSRP only on the 2LT Diesel is also an invalid point.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Aussie said:


> I have a question for you, my diesel comes with bigger brakes front and rear than the petrol version, is the US diesel equipped with these?


Aussie,
I show that the US Cruze Diesel will have four-wheel anti-lock disc brakes with 17-inch alloy wheels. I only have limited information on the US Cruze Diesel at this time. I hope this helps! If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Customer Service


----------



## Erastimus (Feb 9, 2012)

While I would like to see the diesel available in the lowly Cruze LS like I have, and thus sales of diesels might be higher, I think I know what is going on. U.S. based refineries were built with FCC (fluid catalytic cracking) technology. This technology maximizes gasoline cuts and minimizes diesel cuts off of the fractionators. European refineries went with hydrocracking technology and this gives a more even set of cuts of gasoline and diesel. Thus, for decades, there has been wider availability of diesel fuel in Europe. On top of that, U.S refineries are having to produce Ultra Low Sulphur diesel fuel, so it is taking them some time and big bucks to ramp up diesel fuel production. GM knows how much diesel fuel is going to be available and that if too many diesel cars hit the streets too soon, there could be shortages of diesel fuel. So they decided to keep sales lower by only going diesel with the 2LT to keep sales lower at first and meanwhile maximize profit with lots of options on the car.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Sharks06lly said:


> see and that is amazing mileage to *me im *much more into the fun of driving a car or truck than how it is economical i will admit my truck does get better mpg when i baby it tuned than it did stock but i hardly ever baby it im rather hard on all of my vehicles


My Z06 is fun to drive hard because it is good at going fast. My Cruze Eco is fun to drive economically because it is efficient. Driving the 'Vette for fuel economy or driving the Cruze for pure speed? Neither of those makes much sense to me.

What I can tell you for sure is having a manual in both cars makes me more involved with what's going on, regardless of exactly what it is that's going on. Putting it in "D" and stepping on the accelerator is not as involving - I don't think you can argue that.

*In a nutshell, I believe those who like to be involved in their driving prefer manual transmissions, and those who prefer not to be involved in their driving prefer automatics.
*
Most people don't actually enjoy driving, it's just something they have to do to get through life... another chore. It's no surprise that most people buy automatics. My first car was an automatic, my second car and every one since then has been a manual. I enjoy driving and being involved. That's me. Everyone is different. I won't buy a car with an automatic if I can avoid it.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Erastimus said:


> GM knows how much diesel fuel is going to be available and that if too many diesel cars hit the streets too soon, there could be shortages of diesel fuel.


In my humble opinion, you *may* be thinking a little to hard about this.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

BowtieGuy said:


> Especially in the smaller, less expensive cars, the manual equipped cars tend to be a fair amount faster than the automatic equivalents. The manuals also tend to eek out a few more MPG than automatics in this segment. Plus, a lot of us simply prefer to row our own gears, or at least have the option (NOT auto-stick). For me, even in heavy city traffic, just sitting there in an automatic is boring. There is nothing to do except stare at the road; its a lot less engaging just letting the car do it all.
> Coming from a 500hp daily driver, even a truck, any Cruze you pick is going to feel slow.
> Few people actually pay full MSRP for any of the Cruze trims, unless they don't feel like haggling. So saying people won't be paying MSRP only on the 2LT Diesel is also an invalid point.


Here when a young person first get a licence if you get it in an auto you are not licensed to drive a manual. To drive a manual you have to pass a driving test in one. Thus because most driving school cars are auto to get a manual licence they will teach you in your own manual car but you won't have the security of duel controls. Very few bother so eventually manual cars will no longer be made because no one will be able to drive one. All in my family can drive manual at least.


----------



## Maxvla (Jul 20, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Where are you getting $7k? If you want to make a point, then make it with factual numbers and without exaggerating. It's a 2LT with ECO aero mods and a Diesel engine that, based on overseas experience, does not self-implode at 50k.
> 
> Note, that is MSRP, which is quite a bit more than you'll be paying at the dealer.
> 
> ...


How do you expect to get great deals on such a niche car? Also, compared to the gas Eco it's about $6,000 richer. I get that it has a nicer interior, but $6,000 is a lot when $20k buys you a car with the same body and similar mileage.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Feb 16, 2013)

I don't care about the Eco because my wife won't drive a stick and she complains about very slow cars and the auto is even slower.

The Cruze I'd look at buying her would be fully loaded. The diesel doesn't really offer any real savings over the Eco which is why GM didn't offer a stripper version of the diesel. The math just wouldn't work for the guys counting pennies over driving pleasure. It's just that the diesel gets great mpg AND it's powerful and quiet. This motor takes the Cruze from "rental car fleet" to "reasonably luxurious midsized car".

Based on my past experiences w/ my tdi and my wife's driving habits. I figure my wife would get about 32mpg on her daily commute in a gas Cruze and about 42mpg in the diesel. In my experience the diesels usually outperform the EPA quite handily so it could be more. 

But diesel cost notably more than gasoline. So a gas Cruze at 14000 miles/ year at current fuel prices of $3.55 would come out to about .11 cents per mile or $1,540 in gasoline cost per year. In a diesel w/ a price of $3.90 that comes out to about .09 cents per mile or $1,260 in diesel costs per year. Now with the diesel costing about $2K more than an equivalent 2LT Cruze and only saving $280 per year in fuel, it would take 7 years to get that money back. Longer than we would keep the car. 

So why go w/ the diesel? Higher power and more fun to drive, higher resale value getting me at least half my premium back, less frequent fueling stops (very important to my wife), and 2 years of free maintenance that certainly has a value of at least $500 further reducing my ownership costs.

The tax credits have long since expired so there is none of that. But I do have connections to a Chevy dealer and will be able to get employee pricing on a new Cruze Diesel. Add in my GM Card and that helps a bit as well.

For us, it's a no brainer to get the Cruze. There are other cars we like more of course but it's the right combo of price, value, and options for us.

I do so wish we could see and buy the new 2015 Cruze w/ the diesel but we can't really wait any longer than a couple of months to purchase a new car.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Four *NEW* colors available for the 2014 Turbo Diesel Cruze:


Jet Black
Cocoa/ Light Neutral
 *NEW*! 
Red 
Hot[SUP]1[/SUP]
G7C
WA-130X
A
A
*NEW*! 
Rainforest 
Green Metallic[SUP]1[/SUP]
G7J
WA-136X
A
A
Silver 
Ice Metallic
GAN
WA-636R
A
A
Black 
Granite Metallic[SUP]2[/SUP]
GAR
WA-501Q
A
A
Summit 
White
GAZ
WA-8624
A
A
Crystal 
Red Tintcoat[SUP]2[/SUP]
GBE
WA-505Q
A
A
Champagne 
Silver Metallic
GWT
WA-102V
A
A
Atlantis 
Blue Metallic
GWY
WA-106V
A
A
*NEW*! 
Tungsten 
Metallic[SUP]1[/SUP]
GXG
WA-121V
A
A
*NEW*! 
Blue 
Ray Metallic
GXH
WA-122V
A
A
1 - Not available at start of production.
2 - Extra cost.
 


----------



## Maxvla (Jul 20, 2012)

Interested in the green. Had pegged silver as my choice, but we'll see what the new ones look like first.


----------



## silverWS.6 (Jan 6, 2013)

I gotta say, I like the wheels it has and I want some!


----------



## thevoiceofreason (Feb 20, 2013)

Chevy Cruze is DEAD ON ARRIVAL. I have driven 5 different Jetta TDI's for 35 years and I looked forward to buying a American made diesel. I have waited a year, hearing the new Cruze TDI will get upwards of 50 mpg (or more). What a joke GM is, this thing is an "also ran"..........I thought for sure it would "1 up" the Jetta, but i was wrong, GM has managed to pull defeat from the jaws of victory. Hopefully FORD will bring the Fiesta Diesel to the US! I am disgusted with GM....totally disgusted!


----------



## MonkeyRench (Feb 10, 2012)

I just read all posts.. wow.. a lot to read. Here's my take. I have a LS 1.8 auto for the wife. The auto transmission IMO is downright dangerous. Whether it's the tuning of it or not it's so slow to respond and feels terrible. It's normal to the trans from others that I've driven and the visits to the dealer. I would rather have a CVT trans than this auto.

Everyone is concerned with the HWY mileage of the diesel but I don't recall reading any posts about the city MPG. A diesel will get better city mpg than the gas motor and my LS doesn't come close to the city rating. 23 is a good rating for my LS. I have gotten 35.7 on a trip from TN to MI which is right on, but driving 70mph for 40 miles gets me right at 30mpg. I haven't driven a manual cruze but I wouldn't buy that auto cruze for nothing. I can't wait for the lease to be up just because of the auto trans. Besides that I love the car. 

I seen a mention of using the 2.4. That can't happen as GM has stop making the 2.4 for the 2.5 in NY. Maybe it should get the 1.6 turbo that the 2014 Verrano is getting with 200hp/221ftlbs. It would be sweet if GM stepped up to the 8spd trans for the diesel. Not likely I know so no need to comment on that. lol.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

GM used to be known for their smooth trannys. It's bizarre that Hyundai can make a better transmission than GM now.
Seriously, it's time to have 2 settings for their automatics-Eco and Sport. Sport would shift smoother but give slightly less MPG.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

steve333 said:


> GM used to be known for their smooth trannys. It's bizarre that Hyundai can make a better transmission than GM now.
> Seriously, it's time to have 2 settings for their automatics-Eco and Sport. Sport would shift smoother but give slightly less MPG.


"Sport" usually implies firmer, quicker shifts at higher shift points. 

If anyrhing, Econ mode on transmissions usually employs more torque converter slip for lower RPM and smoother shifts. 

I'm guessing they went for harder shifts because it extends the life of the fluid (so its not a regular maintenance item) and transmission internals. 

In reality, people should just be less lazy and cheap and change the darn fluid. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

I see the upper grill opening is about 40% smaller than a regular 2011-2013 Cruze LT. What explains this change? Does the Diesel require less cooling?

http://www.gm.ca/images/vehicles/2014/chevrolet/Cruze/emissions_02.jpg


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

gt_cristian said:


> I see the upper grill opening is about 40% smaller than a regular 2011-2013 Cruze LT. What explains this change? Does the Diesel require less cooling?
> 
> http://www.gm.ca/images/vehicles/2014/chevrolet/Cruze/emissions_02.jpg


Most cooling for the engine comes from the lower opening in most cars. Citroen years ago closed off the upper opening in one of their cars and found no difference in the engine tempreture. They had a really sharp front and the closure improved the fuel economy, so they altered the design in the production version as a result.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2014 Chevrolet Cruze 2.0 Turbo Diesel - YouTube


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

You'd think they could throw in fog lamps for 26 grand. 
Not a fan of those wheels, anyone here like them?


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I drove it yesterday! 

Should have come to the meet!


----------



## Suns_PSD (Feb 16, 2013)

XtremeAaron said:


> I drove it yesterday!
> 
> Should have come to the meet!


Cough it up! How was the car? Did you get mpg numbers? Was it very nice and quiet inside?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah guys, how was it test driving the diesel Cruze at Lordstown?!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Yeah guys, how was it test driving the diesel Cruze at Lordstown?!


I want to know too.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Power came on at around 1300-1500 rpm and when it came it was a lot lol, the only thing it needs about 60 more hp (Hope Vince see's this lol) but I think I could go very far with that baby if it was a 6MT only way I will buy one.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Suns_PSD said:


> Cough it up! How was the car? Did you get mpg numbers? Was it very nice and quiet inside?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Really quite only thing you could hear was when you stood right by the motor.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Power came on at around 1300-1500 rpm and when it came it was a lot lol, the only thing it needs about 60 more hp (Hope Vince see's this lol) but I think I could go very far with that baby if it was a 6MT only way I will buy one.


Was it equipped with keyless entry and push button start?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I didnt see push button start but it was equipped with Mylink


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Why in the world would GM not release a manual version ? Im assuming its because it would be even more efficient then the automatic version and they are staggering the release of their efficient lineup of cars. Or they arent selling enough manual cruzes to begin with. Either way I dont know for sure but what I do know is I will wait for the manual diesel cruze or stay with my current 12' eco MT.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

The various GM subsidiaries don't want to to have manual diesel versions of vehicles out there because it would make people realise that their oft repeated "people in <insert country here> won't buy diesel cars" is a flat out lie.

In Australia the manual diesel has been deleted, you can only get one with a slush-box. Bastards.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> Why in the world would GM not release a manual version ? Im assuming its because it would be even more efficient then the automatic version and they are staggering the release of their efficient lineup of cars. Or they arent selling enough manual cruzes to begin with. Either way I dont know for sure but what I do know is I will wait for the manual diesel cruze or stay with my current 12' eco MT.


I actually think they will eventually have a manual trans, probably sooner than we think. Check out the Build your own page, why would they have it set up like more than one option is available? sure it only says Automatic but the "select trim" option makes a person wonder. Build Your Own Compact Car: 2014 Chevy Cruze | Chevrolet

Why would they wait to release a manual? free advertizing when 6months to a year down the road they create more buzz about the cruze. Imagine if the 1.4T automatic gets 38mpg and the Eco 42mpg, If that 4MPG increase is the same a 46MPG automatic diesel is a 50MPG window sticker manual diesel. Better than some hybrid cars! 

However at the 2LT trim level price point or higher not many people want a manual transmission car. I suspect at this price point its probably close to 95% automatics. There is a reason all LTZ cars are automatics.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2014 Cruze 2.0 Clean Diesel walk around and test drive - YouTube

This one is a little better because it actually shows a video of a salemen driving the new 2014 diesel cruze around for a good 3 mins or so. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1sVy0f3Ldk

EDIT: Though off topic, I realized that when he put this diesel cruze in reverse that the camera still didn't have guidance lines!! I was hoping the Chevy/GM would have added them for the 2014 and beyond Cruzen since these guidance lines are now showing up in most 2014 Chevy and Buick vehicles!


----------



## Suns_PSD (Feb 16, 2013)

Why is there no manual option? Do the math to see for yourself.

If GM couldn't hide the true cost of that motor in w/ some expensive options you's pay about $3K for that motor.

An Eco could get say 40 mpg using $3.30/ gallon fuel or cost $8,250 over 100K miles for fuel.

A diesel manual might even get 50 mpg driven the same (very optimistic) but w/ fuel that averages about $3.70/ gallon fuel or cost $7,400 over 100K miles for fuel.

Or what amounts to an $850 fuel savings over 100K miles. If the diesel option only cost $2K over the Eco option you'd still be looking at 235K miles to break even.

So now assuming best case mileage for the manual diesel, w/ the best mpg (driven same as Eco) your pay back might take, what a decade?

During that time one accidental fill up w/ gasoline would destroy all of your fuel savings. Maintenance cost more once the first 2 years is up (heck I didn't even account for the cost of the DEF). Diesel repairs cost more. The DPF requires some maintenance over a long lifetime. And anyone that would finance an extra $2-3K and pay interest on it for the chance that they might break even over a decade is just bad at math.

No the 2.0 Diesel is really equivalent to the V6 gas option in the loaded up model of a car. It absolutely cost more but in return you get over 600 miles to a tank and loads of passing power. And it's for those of us that prioritize those features over absolute lowest operating costs. This is not the cost effective option over the Eco, it is the premium option for those that want a premium powerplant.

Buying the diesel Cruze to save fuel money is similiar to buying a Tesla to save fuel cost. Sure you save fuel cost but you pay way more for the vehicle up front negating any fuel cost savings.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Cruze diesel maintenance is covered for 2/24,000. Def tank is also covered. You also have to take into account that Diesel engines just last way longer than gas engines. This engine shouldn't have any problem seeing a million miles. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Does it have protection against misfueling with gasoline? I think some diesel cars now have this feature where the gas nozzle won't engage the filler neck properly, thereby preventing misfueling.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Excellent question, but _small_ amounts of gasoline shouldn't hurt any diesel engine...of course, if you refill a *50-gallon *saddle tank with gasoline _instead_ of diesel, things won't go well.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

CruzeTech said:


> You also have to take into account that Diesel engines just last way longer than gas engines. This engine shouldn't have any problem seeing a million miles.


Most engines will outlast the cars they're in if they're maintained properly. How many cars go to the scrapyard because the engine is worn out? Hardly any, while most cars go because they're rotted from road salt or have so many issues with suspension/brakes/electrical/etc. that it's just not worth it to pay a mechanic $100/hr to fix it.

Also, who keeps a car for a million miles? That may benefit the 7th owner, but not likely the first. Or second, or third owner for that matter!


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Cars don't rot on the west coast, at all. And my uncle has a 1992 Accord SE 5MT with 713,000 on it. I also used to drive truck and my first tractor had 933,000 miles on it when I bought it. I drove it to 1,411,700. Diesel engines are built a lot stronger because of the higher compression ratios.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Power came on at around 1300-1500 rpm and when it came it was a lot lol, the only thing it needs about 60 more hp (Hope Vince see's this lol) but I think I could go very far with that baby if it was a 6MT only way I will buy one.


A diesel is always going to feel like it needs more HP as it has so much torque and limited reve you never really feel a power peak like you do in a petrol engine you just run out of revs and need a higher gear, but you do get used to it and never feel like the engine can't cope.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Aussie said:


> A diesel is always going to feel like it needs more HP as it has so much torque and limited reve you never really feel a power peak like you do in a petrol engine you just run out of revs and need a higher gear, but you do get used to it and never feel like the engine can't cope.



It may be revving slow but its amazing how much speed all that torque builds. You can feel this same thing with the stock 1.4T(though less because of way less torque), if you shift every gear before 2500rpm you are only on the gas a few seconds in each gear. a couple gears later your already going at a pretty good clip, yet at those RPM only thing building speed is all the torque. Think the 1.4T has slightly less than 75HP at flywheel at 2500RPM, at 2,000RPM slightly more than 50HP.


----------

